# Guardians of the World



## Time Psyduck (Jan 19, 2009)

[[Sign-ups here]]​

_They have found their way through. There is now no option left for you to save your world, apart from the one we discussed. I know you didn't want to involve anyone else in this, but that time has passed. Team Aurora will not stop because you want to keep this undercover. There is no choice. We have to create the guardians._
'M', in a private communication.​
As a student of Joseph Fredrickson High School, you never though something like this could happen to you. How could you suddenly transform yourself into this creature that you are. Why did this happen, and how are you going to keep this under wraps - after all do you really want the whole school to know you're a freak?

But there is a darker underside to all this. Suddenly more of these creatures are showing up, attacking for no reason, and it's down to you to prevent it. There are also strange men, who can keep these creatures in small orbs and use them at their command. This sounds a lot like that TV show, _Pokémon,_ that used to be big a few years ago, but that wasn't real,
Was it?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 22, 2009)

A funnel emerged in the night, pale blue pulses emanating from the rim and sinking into the centre. The funnel was aimed downwards at about 45 degrees, and floated several hunderd feet above the city. No-one below, however, seemed to notice it. Suddenly a jet of pure white light emerged from the funnel and began to descend. It split into four beams, and each one split again, crossing paths with other beams. As they split, the light gained colour - a multicoloured array, all falling towards the buildings below, swirling, each apparently on a course to hit something - or maybe someone - in particular. Suddenly they reached buildings and, as suddenly as they had emerged, they were gone. Nobody below noticed a thing, apart from one man, who had been waiting for the light to come.

"What do you mean you lost them, M?" John asked, speaking into a small headset attached to his right ear. The cold wind snatched at his coat, satchel, and hair, and he shuffled a couple of textbooks which were tucked under his left arm.
"After they came through, the energy disappeared from our equipment. Therefore you, as our agent in your world, need to locate them," came a calm, deep voice from the headset.
"Oh great. So it's my job to look for your 'guardian' people is it. Thanks."
"J, you know this is importan-"
"Did I say I wouldn't do it," snapped John, as he felt for the mobile phone in his pocket. He ended the call and slipped the phone back into his pocket. He stopped for a second, and then fished it out again, turned it off, and replaced it before walking on.

He arrived at the school, as he had planned, around 20 minutes before his first lesson - Maths - and so he walked through the relatively quiet hallway to his locker, where he dropped of the textbooks as well as his lunch from his bag, and replaced them with a couple of folders and textbooks for his first two lessons. 

Within the locker was more than just books and food. Hidden at the back, amongst various pieces of rubbish, was a large black box beneath everything else, what appeared to be a small vanity mirror apparently put there by John's predecessor, an old, cheap mobile near the mirror, a disposable camera, various recordable CD's and a PDA, which John removed and took with him outside, where he sat on a low wall, giving him a full view of the main student entrance, and began to type.

((Edit: Start anywhere you want, but before school starts and preferably not too long after this post ends))


----------



## Thorne (Jan 22, 2009)

((While I'd love to post I have no idea where to start, seriously))


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 22, 2009)

Aseos came into school with a grim look on his face.

_Oh, great. Another day, another annoying teacher droning, another obnoxious jock boasting, another fun filled school time... I can't actually believe I'm still here after all this time..._

He went up to his locker, twisted the knob for the correct combination, and opened it. It was fairly bare, with textbooks, binders, notebooks, folders, and a few novels he was reading about sorcerors. He took out his chemistry folder, notebook and one of the novels out of his locker along with a few pencils. He proceeded to get to his class 10 minutes early to discuss his grades with his professor.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 22, 2009)

Izzy walked into the school, head down and staring at nothing. Crowded school hallways in the morning made her want to baa like a sheep being herded. That was actually a good analogy for school in her opinion; wandering around pointlessly, sitting down, getting up, wandering around some more..
She opened her locker and started putting her stuff away. 
_I hate school._


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 22, 2009)

Balia walked into the school with quite the entourage - a group of 'friends' who she was currently keeping about her in order to let them hear her latest news. The school was only quiet for so long, and once she was here, the hallway became quite crowded. "So I was having a dancing contest with Anna - it wasn't really dance, but DDR, but we chose our favourite songs. I can tell you, she was really good, but," And her announcement was cut off by a chime from some of her admirers, gushing about how _nobody_ could be better than Balia at something! She waved them quiet with a hand and continued loudly. "Yes, Anna was really good, but I managed to beat her - I even had a bigger combo!" And she let the next wave of chatter wash over her as she strolled down the hallway. Coming to her locker, she opened it, checked her appearance - her hair was a mess like usual, but her uniform was, thankfully, spotless - and after taking out a textbook, strolled back to the entrance, letting her followers group around her in a large clump of meaningless talk. Through it all she was smiling and adding mindless little remarks to the conversation, just to make the others feel like she was really listening. 

Still, her thoughts weren't on her classes, or balancing out her new group of friends. She had had that weird dream again - the one where she was running in an endless field of grass, under a blazingly hot sun... It would have been a nice dream if she hadn't been something else. Something - not her. And it hadn't just been today. Too many times this month she had jerked awake, frightened because it just kept coming back... So she kept up her smile and tried to distract herself with nice, normal thoughts while she worried and fretted inwardly. A glance around the hallway, outside of her own circle of influence, only drew her attention to a few other students - none who looked worried or scared. Hmph. And she didn't even have to look at her friends - _their_ faces showed nothing but blank admiration and happiness. Nothing wrong in their lives, that she could tell.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 22, 2009)

Izzy gathered her books, hiding her beloved sketchbook between two of them. She slammed her locker door shut with a very satisfying *bang*, chuckling to herself as four people standing in front of the surrounding lockers jumped simultaneously. It was ridiculously noisy in the hallway as usual. A huge group of girls in front of her were talking way too loudly about who-knew-what. In the middle was a girl she vaguely recognized as Balia, who was talking and smiling with everyone else, bragging about beating someone in a contest. 
"Queen bee much?", she muttered in a voice only barely audible in the din of the school hallway.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 22, 2009)

Tyler moved his tie a little to the right as he walked into the school, he woke up 5:00 AM today, he usually woke up early, and he couldn't help it since he didn't feel tired after waking up either. He went to his locker, and took a quick look at his scheme for the day. "_I have art class now, so all I need to bring is a pen and eraser_" he thought, as he took out the pen and eraser from his locker, closed and locked it. he took a quick look around him as he passed by the main entrance on his way to class. There was a horde of people around the room, as usual. he didn't pay much attention, but he managed to see some faces he recognized. The main thing that caught his eye was a guy some years above him, Tyler recognized him due reading through the list of students at school from time to time, and he was sure it was John Henry. He didn't pay any more attention to the subject and continued to his class.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 22, 2009)

Vai opened her window in her room, almost not noticing the time. She put some textbooks in her bag, and grabbed her watch.
"Crap, *insert time here* already?" She ran out of her room. "I'm leaving!" Vai yelled. Her mom said something from upstairs, and she locked the door. 
"Crap, crapcrapcrap craaap.." Vai muttered as she ran to school.

((Errr... I'm having her live near the school, if that's fine, yes.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 22, 2009)

((Hai!))

Mysti awoke at *insert time here* "OH MAH GOOOOSHH!" Mysti yelled as she jumped out of bed, got dressed, grabed a granila bar and pulled out her bike. She cycled to school.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 23, 2009)

Tom was, as usual, late for school. In fact, even if he had the ability to fly, he probably wouldn't have made it to school in time for his first class, maths. Not like he really cared, actually. He continued to walk at his slow pace, his face buried in a long gray scarf wrapped around his neck. A few students hurried by, trying to get to school, but Tom still kept his eyes on the ground and hands in his pockets. The November air was chilly, and Tom pulled his black uniform jacket closer to his body. He probably should walk faster, since the school had heating and all, but... He had Math first period. 

The school slowly came into sight, a large building of dull, gray walls. Tom realized that he was actually a few minutes earlier than usual -- not like that helped him, for, as he turned the corner, the school bell started to ring, reminding students to get to their class. Tom stopped in his tracks and stared up at the building. 

Joseph Fredrickson High School. He had been here for who-knows-how-long now. A boring school of boring classes and boring teachers. Maybe he should ditch school today... But he had already bothered to walk all the way to school. Tom sighed and pushed opened the large doors, and walked in.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 23, 2009)

Ira opened the door to the school and stepped in. His feet slid on the floor a bit; he always had this weird tendency for his foot to pivot outward slightly on the heal after each step. Even he thought it was odd; it would better fit on a pidgeon. He recalled his first class and headed down the hall until he came to the door.

((Is it okay if his first class is Genetics?))


----------



## Darksong (Jan 23, 2009)

"Come on, I need to go," Amanda said to her mother. She rushed out the door, jogging all the way to scool.

Quickly, she flew through the door, almost bowling into Ira. She swerved around him, her short black hair flying everywhere. She was very small compared to him, being about a foot shorter. She was hurried as she rushed to her locker, trying to remember her first class. She almost laughed at herself... she must have looked ridiculous.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 23, 2009)

Ira turned around and watched another girl run straight past him. Shrugging inwardly, he continued to stand there waiting for the bell. Did it ring yet? He noticed that she must have been younger, since she was a foot shorter.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 23, 2009)

((You can pretty much set your own timetables and live where you want.
To clarify you already have the powers at the beginning of the RP))

A shrill bell rang over the school. John checked his watch
_Five Minutes_
He stood and walked into the building, fighting the the crowds of people in the corridors, and heading upstairs to the Maths department.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 23, 2009)

Balia watched with some nervousness as her friends dispersed, heading to their own classes. She only had two left - hardly a shield against her dreams... Or the reality that she tried to not think about. She was some sort of freak, like an experiment, or a mutant. And every time she had those dreams, she wanted so much to change... To change, and _stay_ like that. It was more than frightening, it was dangerous. She wanted to huddle in a corner and tremble and try to hide from what was happening, but her pride wouldn't let her do that. Her stupid ambition had given her a practically ideal life, and she had to keep going through the regular motions of school even when she wanted to run away. Yes - running sounded good... 

Well, time for English class. What _fun._ Balia might have been good at it, though she didn't boast about it like nearly everything else. But right now, when she was distracted, doing schoolwork would end up being a chore. Acting, lying _and_ working well? That was impossible. She wasn't capable of it when her thoughts kept returning to... that. She fixed a rather aloof half-smile on her face, nodded at certain points to appease her friends' chatter and made her way to her class, shoulders tensed.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 23, 2009)

Vai quickly walked over to her locker, and kicked her bag in. She didn't actually need anything for Gym... oh yeah, gym clothes. Vai pulled the bag out again and took a plastic bag out. She headed towards the gym, nearly missing the wall.
_What's with you today, Vai?_ She asked herself.


----------



## Elfin (Jan 23, 2009)

Art class. Her favorite class, and the only time when Izzy would draw in front of other people. They were supposed to be drawing people, but she kept finding herself getting distracted and drawing a creature that looked like a fox with sleek, spiky yellow fur and having to start over her drawing. It was sort of bothering her; though she couldn't think of what it was called, it was familiar for more than one reason..


----------



## Thorne (Jan 23, 2009)

Tyler was sitting in the Art classroom, with his MP3 turned on in order to concentrate better, listening to his favourite singer Voltaire, and the song "Snakes" As he began working in detail on the hair of his drawing, listening a bit more closely to the lyrics.
_All the while you claimed.._
Tyler took a quick look upwards, but quickly turned his sight down as he could clearly see his reflection in the window close to the spot where he sat.
_..the ghost in you lives, but it's dead.._
"_I really need to come over this Spectrophobia thing, it's getting out of hand_" he thought, as he continued drawing.
_..it's inside my head.._


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Aseos finally got to his chemistry class, just as the professor was finishing the notes for the day's lesson. He spoke with him for awhile, and after Aseos was satisfied with the professor's compromise, he sat down and got out his materials.

_Well, at least no one's here yet to poke fun at me. I really should get some friends, but everyone here's just too darn narrow minded. They don't see how much of a friend I can be. Oh wait, now I sound like one of those people that's everybody's friend..._

Aseos watched as the students all filed in and after a few minutes, the professor began the lesson.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 24, 2009)

The students in the busy hallway soon dissipated, leaving for their respective classrooms. Tom just stood at the front door, watching the whole scene. Why _did_ he come to school today, anyway? He sighed and headed for his locker, a small rusted one in the corner. 

_...Zero, six, six._ The lock opened with a click. Tom yanked opened the locker door with some difficulty, the rusted hinges squealing like a dying pig. Inside was a few papers thrown messily about and some long-forgotten homework that was probably due a few years ago. Tom let his backpack drop to the floor and pushed aside the papers. Underneath the small mess was a single battered book. _The Ultimate Pokemon Handbook_. Tom pulled out the book and sat down, his fingers working their way through the familiar pages until he found what he was looking for. 

Skarmory. The Armor Bird Pokemon. A Steel and Flying type, with possible moves... 

Footsteps echoed down the hall. Tom shut the book and tossed it in his locker; he really didn't want to get that book confiscated again. He slammed the locker door shut and stood up, grabbing his back pack on the way. The foot steps stopped, and faded away as, whoever it was, left in the other direction. Tom sighed again and locked his lock. He had found what he was looking for, anyway. Might as well as go to Math now.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 24, 2009)

Mysti scurried down the hall to P.E. 

"Good Morning, Mr/Mrs. *insert teacher's name*, sir/ma'am." She left to get dressed.

_13-2-21..._ The gym locker clicked open and she sighed with relief. The first time the locker actually opened on the first try. She put on her gym clothes and walked back out.
((That is how you do it at my school. Hope it's how you do it here...))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 24, 2009)

Ira glanced at the clock.

_Time for Genetics._

He turned and entered through the door. He already knew a bit about genetics, for example the passing and carrying of genes.... for example if a wolf had a black fur gene and a gray fur gene it would most likely have black fur, although it would still carry the gray fur gene.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 24, 2009)

_Time for biology,_ Amanda thought, rather excited. She liked school a lot, most of the time. But she looked forward to nothing in particular. The relaxed person she was, she didn't worry about much, mostly because she didn't care about much.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 24, 2009)

_Flying... I could feel it. The cool, night's wind blowing across my wings. The world looked different from above. Everything looked so distorted... I could see everywhere at once. Buildings all around. Yet it felt so right... so natural...
Hunger... Food... where could I find food. There, that looked good.... Smells right... How come this place seems familiar?_

Kali was exhausted. She didn't know why, but she just felt like she couldn't get up. Laying in a state of semi-consciousness, she thought back about her strange dream. _It felt so real... so vivid... but it couldn't be. What the hell was I then?_ This train of thought... the whole state of mind and body, was interrupted by a harsh voice, speaking in Hindi.
"_Kali Shadiya! What are you doing still in bed? Get up this instant! School starts in 15 minutes! You're going to be late!_"
She jumped up, hearing her mother's voice.  "Shoot, 15 minutes?" she replied, in English. Her mother, standing at the door, looked shocked.
"_What's gotten into you, young lady?_" She scolded her daughter. "_Where is your respect? This is not how I taught you! And you know the rules around the house. You are to speak to me in the native language. English is only for the outside world._"
"_I'm sorry, mother_" Kali replied. She ran over to the bathroom to take a quick shower, then threw her clothes on. As she was getting ready the fastest she ever remembered doing so, she thought about how grateful she was that she got her driving license last summer, and how she had received her first car on her 17th birthday, last September 14th. School was only a few minutes away by car, but it used to take her a half hour walking.
As Kali was heading for the door, without eating breakfast... no time... she passed through the kitchen. Her mother, meanwhile, was drinking tea in the kitchen and watching the news on a small TV there. She wouldn't have noticed, except just at that time, she heard a reporter speak words that made her heart sink and her legs freeze in place. "Reports of what is described as a "green, bug-eyed dragon" sighted last night keep coming in. Here is the sight of a convenience store camera apparently capturing the creature on film as it broke in and apparently stole a whole turkey, but no actual cash. Police believe the thief is wearing a costume to hide his identity, but several witnesses claim to have seen the creature glide through the air."

_It wasn't a costume... or a dream..._ Kali realized, thinking to herself. She ran out without another word, driving to school. She arrived just as the second bell rang, signaling exactly 8am... the hour of her first class, and found a parking spot, then ran inside. _It's all right... it's all right... no one knows... I'll keep it that way... Math is first._ She rushed to get to class.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 25, 2009)

John stepped inside the classroom.
_How am I going to find such a small group in a school this size,_ he wondered.
There was no doubt that if M was right then something would come through, but what, and when? Worse, how would he keep this from becoming public knowledge if an attack was made on a busy street?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 25, 2009)

Riley pondered into the school ready to embrace any bloody task the day had to hold. He walked to his locker, opened it and stared blankly into the locker, still half asleep. The locker was almost bare. There were a few books stacked up and... that was it. He grabbed his english book and walked to class. He paused. He suddenly went cold like hell froze over. He felt sick but couldn't throw up, he started to tremble. He wished he was skiing, playing in the snow. He saw himself under a snowdrift, struggling for help. Then suddenly something small but fast ran up and whacked him in the face. His vision ended. He woke up. Got dressed slightly wary of his surroundings and staggered to school on his own. He didn't want to stay a bit in the cold morning to see if he could make any friends on the way. He was still half asleep but as he got through the school gates he was cautious as he opened his locker. Yep, same bare locker he always had, he picked up his english book and.... he was fine, phew just a dream, hopefully. He walked down the hall. He noticed he was late and ran for his life to the class.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 26, 2009)

((Now you're making me want to do something epic, but I can't think of something that doesn't copy you, Kali :<))

Vai thought a second. Her first class _was_ Gym, wasn't it? 
_Great, now I have to dig out my timetable... and waste a bit more time._ She reached into her bag and pulled out a bulky binder decorated with Pokemon stickers on the inside. Vai winced and hoped nobody would walk down the hall right then.

_Oh crap, it's History..._ She threw the binder back into her bag and slammed the locker shut. A teacher glared at her from a classroom doorway, but Vai ignored her, and ran down the hall to room... Great. She turned around and made a mental note to photocopy that timetable.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 28, 2009)

(What happened to all the posting? It hasn't gone far enough into it for people to just completely stop...)

Kali entered into her Math classroom. Class had just started, and the instructor was going over the day's subject. Today it was on limits of sequences, and tests of convergence. She tried to keep a low profile, but could feel the others' eyes stare at her as she made her way to her desk. Kali shivered a little bit, trying with only moderate success to not appear visibly shaken by her earlier realization. _They don't know what's gone on... stay calm,_ she told herself in her mind. _I just hope nothing happens in class... to trigger what happened last night..._


----------



## Thorne (Jan 28, 2009)

((I believe that since there's nothing happening what so ever, people find it hard to post, that's at least the reason I haven't posted in a while, and I can't think of anything to post right now either))


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 28, 2009)

Balia entered her English classroom with some hesitation. She liked writing, she liked the subject, but she couldn't work like this. Not when she was remembering how the grass had felt beneath her hoo - _feet_ and how fast she had been running. At least she didn't have to listen to her friend talking about normal, mundane stuff, but she couldn't concentrate, and that bothered her. She couldn't get bad grades in a class she liked! No matter how often she tried to pay attention, her mind drifted off, and she found herself imagining the heat of a fire. So nice and warm... The thought of burning something in her fireplace, even though it wasn't that cold, sounded like a great idea. 

"Balia!" her teacher called out, and she snapped her head up. "What's wrong with you today? That's the third time I called your name." He scowled at her briefly and then gestured to the door. "Go and fetch an overhead from the Math classroom next door, will you?" 

"Yes sir." she murmured and got to her feet, walking out the door. The Math class was, indeed, right next to them, and as she opened the door, a ton of her friends who were there began to wave wildly. She nodded weakly at them and then looked at a spot on the board. Why couldn't she think of anything _normal_ today? She couldn't act like this - people would guess! "Er, I need to borrow the overhead..."


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 28, 2009)

Riley stumbled into the classroom. He hung at the door and gave a nervous smile as everyone stared at him. He slowly stepped to his seat whilst his teacher wasn't looking and took the nearest spot. The teacher turned around. He looked at the classroom, looked a bit more but couldn't find any difference. Riley started dooding snowflakes and a little stick man skiing down a mountain. Just like the times he used to in Port Town. Riley sighed, he wished he could've stayed in Port Town. As the teacher had his head turned Riley whispered to the boy next to him and asked him what the work was. "He wants us to write a poem or small piece about where we feel best." The boy replied. Riley fell cold. He knew where he felt best and then let out a large sigh that the teacher heard. Riley knew he was about to be shouted at so he threw his arms on the table and put his head on the table.

Later, Riley was down to writing his small passage about the skiing resort in Port Town that he spent his best moments, the port which always smelt so good and most of all the park around the back of their large house. The one that sat next to the mountain. he spent his childhood there and it was always covered in snow. Thick, deep snow.... Riley froze again. His eyes shot wide open and he cringed. He felt his body go numb and felt cold, he felt *freezing*. He fell out of his trance and found that he was shaking. Harshly he laid back on his chair and caught his breath. The same feeling as he felt earlier in that dream. The teacher then took Riley outside the class and started shouting at him for not paying attention. 

Even later. Riley felt sick and dizzy still even after the whole hour, he felt no better. He departed the classroom thinking about how good his life was. He didn't normally hold grudges and never held regrets but he started thinking about the lovely snow again and he suddenly felt cold again. Except this time he didn't get a chance to feel the feeling as his body slumped on the floor and Riley passed out. 

~The same dream, as last night. Can't see. Snow in my face from where I fell. looked up, I was in the park, the one in Port Town. He looked around. Amazed by what he was seeing. Then something so short. Up to his knee anyway ran up to him at a breathtakingly fast speed and threw itself at Riley. It knocked Riley over. He blanked out.~

Riley woke up. He looked out of his eyes and saw that he had shrunk, to about a 5th of his normal height. He felt cold, but naturally cold. Quickly he ran to the lockers in panic.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Vai sat down in the History classroom, muttering apologies to the teacher.
"It's fine, Vai, we haven't gotten much done anyways." The teacher glared at two kids laughing in the corner, and went back to writing on the chalkboard. Times like this when Vai was eternally grateful the History teacher was so awesome.
((Wut mine is))
She pulled out another binder, with black paper in it. _Lesse..._ Vai started to sketch, not paying attention to what she was drawing.
"And so, in 1923..." Snatches of conversation drifted around her head.
"Hey, did you hear he likes.." "Ooh, look at that!" "He's looking at your butt."
Vai blinked, and looked down. What.. was that? It looked like a bird's eye view of her yard, but wierdly accurate.
_I don't think I've ever been on my roof,_ she thought. A prickling feeling started on her shoulder blades, and she shook it off.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 29, 2009)

((That's the problem. Nothing's happening... Time Psyduck needs to post and get the plot moving.))

Tom slowly walked to the Math classroom, his hands in his pockets and his thoughts elsewhere. Skarmory... It was strange, really, but he had gotten used to waking up in the middle of the night and finding that he had talons for feet and feathers all over his body. The prospect of being able to turn into a Pokemon hadn't bothered him as much as he thought it would. It was still strange though, and something deep inside him told him that letting others find out that he could turn into a Pokemon wasn't a good idea. 

He stopped in front of the Math classroom door. Just _why_ did he bothered to come to school today? Tom sighed and pushed open the door. The class was already in progress, and professor glanced at Tom disapprovingly. Tom ignored the glare and sat down in his seat in the back of the room. He leaned back in his chair and was prepared to go to sleep, yet there seemed to be a tense atmosphere in the room. The normally focused Indian -- Kali whatshername -- seemed extremely distracted. The Indian fidgeted in her seat and kept on glancing around the room. Another student stood by the other door, probably from another class, and also gave off a nervous vibe... So was the bulky blonde, John, as a matter of fact. Something strange seemed to be going on...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 29, 2009)

The PDA buzzed silently in John's pocket. He discreetly pulled it out and looked at the message.
_Not now,_ he hoped.
Suddenly a burst of blue light swept the room and what looked like a horizontal whirlpool appeared by the window. A small green creature, with large black eyes and what looked like a forked tongue emerged from it.
"Well that was rather anticlimactic," he said.
The thing suddenly began shooting sticky fibres everywhere, rapidly tying up several students, as the others began to race for the door.

John rolled back towards the window. He cursed himself for failing to find any of them before this happened. There was still a chance he could stop this one - he remembered it wasn't very powerful - but that wasn't an ideal solution. Still there were at least three nervous people on the room, so given that there were very few exams in November, one of them could well be a guardian.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 29, 2009)

The pain started. Vai almost fell off her chair when a wave a pain drove into her back.
"FFFF- Ms. *insertteachername*, can I leave for a minute?" Vai winced again. The teacher looked her over, and nodded.
"Take your time," she muttered. Vai stuffed her things in her bag and ran out. As soon as she got three meters away from the door a blue whirlpool thing exploded in front of her.
"The hell-" Vai started to groan, before a.. Starly? jumped out. Pokemon?
"What the fu-" The bird turned towards her and rushed forwards, driving into Vai's chest. It chirped, seemed to turn into light and went back into the blue whirlpool. Vai grabbed her stomach and spat on the ground.
_Right, that's what you get for staying up all night playing Pearl,_ She thought. _A Starly did not just appear from nowhere and use U-Turn._ Vai coughed and spat a drop of blood. _Damn._


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 29, 2009)

Balia had to step to the side as a group of students rushed past her, being incapable of leaving like she should have. Her head throbbed, and she suddenly felt like the air had heated up to impossible levels. It felt like she was going to melt... More pain, and then her arms and legs began to cramp up. What was - what was going on? It wasn't like she was _sick!_ She didn't even notice when some sort of sticky rope fell on her - she was too busy collapsing onto the floor. Her head felt like it was going to explode... More heat. More, and more, until she could swear her head was on fire. Everything seemed to turn a blinding white for a brief moment.

She opened her eyes. The class was empty now, except for a few humans, some who were caught in the sticky string the bug-creature was shooting out. She tossed her head, feeling the warmth of the flames on her neck, and took a step forward. Or tried to. Some of that string had managed to wrap itself around one of her legs, and kept her from charging at her foe. It had no right to try and keep _her_ from attacking! Without even really noticing what she was doing, she blew at the string dismissively and watched it shrivel and burn from the tiny amount of fire she had used. There, that was better. One step, then another, as she approached the annoying intruder. She suddenly broke into a run, feeling immense satisfaction at how _fast_ she was going. It was wonderful! No one could catch her - no one would ever be able to. She ignored the other humans now. They weren't important. Right now, all she needed to do was burn up the green thing, and then get out of here. There wasn't enough space to run in this tiny room. Feeling her mane and tail suddenly flare up, she took a deep breath and then breathed a slim jet of flame.

((Yeah, Balia in Pokemon form is sort of taken over by instincts. Fun. XD))


----------



## Thorne (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyler was walking back to the classroom after being on the toilet when he heard screaming and went to check what just had happened. When he looked into the room the first thing he did was turn away and put his hand over his eyes, telling himself: "_I'm working to much, I'm seeing flaming unicorns, and flaming unicorns does not exist, I know that much!_" He looked into the room again, just to look away again, and slapped himself in the face, to make sure he wasn't dreaming. He didn't find himself waking up in his bed from a strange dream, much to Tyler's dismay. He took a look into the room again, "_What should I do? I can't return to class and pretend like nothing happened!_ He this time around saw that the flaming unicorn- was fighting a green thing that shot sticky threads everywhere. He suddenly realized it was aiming at him, and he quickly dodged the blast of sticky stuff, but was still not fast enough, and found his arm stuck unto the wall. "_This is clearly not my lucky day_"


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 29, 2009)

As the portal opened, Kali stared at the colors, practically mesmerized by it. _This just keeps getting weirder..._ While others began to ran out, she felt almost drawn to it, standing up and beginning to walk slowly forward. Then, a small worm-like creature materialized out of it (I assume it's a Caterpie). Kali was stunned as suddenly strings of webbing shot out of its mouth and tied her back to her desk behind her. That's when things started to go horribly, horribly wrong...

Seeing the green creature had begun to excite something deep within her. She could feel its presence, its power. But what happened next... seeing a girl transform before her eyes, into a unicorn covered in flames... made it totally break free. Kali let loose a scream as she felt her body changing... growing... The classroom around her began to warp into a strange, yet oddly familiar, vision. She could see all around, and colors seemed to shift... reds seemed to disappear while other colors redshifted... and a totally new set of colors (ultraviolet) appeared violet. Her hands mutated into 3-clawed paws, her neck grew longer and her body overall changed shape. A tail and wings sprouted out from her back. Kali felt like she was in a fog, like a whole new set of instincts were guiding her thoughts. She gave a loud screech, tearing the webbing off of her with her claws, before stepping forward. She examined her new surroundings. So many prey gathered in one spot. Most of the humans by now had ran off, and a few were incapacitated... that just left one more. She stared toward a male that was standing by the window, giving a soft growl, then without further warning, crouched down and leapt across the room, lunging toward him.

(yup, instincts are fun:p)


----------



## Thorne (Jan 29, 2009)

((let me guess, that was me? I never said I stood by a window, so I'm not sure really))


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 29, 2009)

((I think it's John that he meant.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 29, 2009)

(not you, Male Gardevoir. Stormecho's right, I meant, Time Psyduck's character)


----------



## Thorne (Jan 29, 2009)

((Oh, sham, I wanted to write something epic! >8| ))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 29, 2009)

(you still can, you know.. ;))


----------



## Thorne (Jan 29, 2009)

((I'm going to! >8 ))

Tyler was beginning to freak out at the things happening around the room, so freaked out he didn't notice his music player was on, playing the Voltaire song "The Chosen" He just saw a girl transform into a dragon in front of him, and his arm was still stuck unto the wall, he began feeling panic. He wanted to rip of the threads keeping him stuck and just run away, but the threads felt like chains. _Your eyes they call to me, set me free_ the lyrics of the song went as he desperately tried to rip his arm free, he was close to crying in fright, he just wanted to run, run as fast as his legs could carry him, he felt like a animal locked into a cage, and the fright triggered something within him. Tyler felt how he began growing shorter and thinner, yet stronger, as his arm began going through the threads. the music player fell on the floor, as he was holding it before, and the earphones went off his head as he shook it in pain over what was happening to him, but it was still on, and continued playing the song. _It's not easy, being the chosen._ His skin began turning blueish-black, while his thumb and little finger began growing into his hand, while the the remaining three morphed into sharp claws. His ears changed form and turned red, so did his hair, and a red collar began growing around is neck. His feet became three-toed paws. In the end he had changed into a bipedal feline creature, balancing with its front paws on the ground, breathing heavily in exhaustion. The ignored music player continued playing. _It's not easy, being the chosen._ before it went off due lack of batteries.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 29, 2009)

Riley ran like hell. He didn't know where or why but he was running.
Riley started to think about his current situation. Lets get this straight, I feel cold, I passed out without anyone noticing in class, I got a detention and.... I've transformed into a strange pointy creature thats stupidly fast. Not so good then. He ran to the locker rooms. He saw his reflection. His head was replaced by a small cone which came down to his small legs and covered his body. He still felt cold. Riley should've been panicing, he was having a mental breakdown but he was still thinking the same thing. I'm cold. I'm *freezing.* he then realised he was the creature in his dream. Riley tried not to think about home and closed his eyes. He was back to his normal self. oH, AND HE WAS NAKED. Good thing no one was in the lockers during a class, he stole some clothes out of lost property box and made his way out, with short trousers, a long top and none of his books. Oh.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 29, 2009)

John heard his PDA buzzed twice again in quick succession, but he didn't have a chance to look at it. A Flygon - apparently one of the Guardians - was flying at him. He dropped and rolled back towards the Caterpie, and for his trouble got a face full of the fibres. Blinded and unable to breath, he scrambled to the wall and ripped the srands from his mouth and glasses, hoping the Flygon-girl wouldn't come back before he recovered his vision.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 29, 2009)

((Why do I keep picturing either John or the mysterious M as Morpheus? Geez, I have to stop watching the Matrix.))

Balia - though her mind had sort of shut down, so it wasn't really _her_ at the moment - wasn't satisfied with simply blasting the Caterpie with fire. No, she had to continue attacking, and with even more flashy moves! She turned, paced calmly to the door and then whirled around, sprinting at her foe while her mane and tail trailed flames. A graceful leap and... there! If her hooves hadn't somewhat flattened the unfortunate Pokemon, the impact of a large flaming body would certainly have hurt it as the Flame Wheel left its mark on the unfortunate classroom. Dismissing her opponent for now, she reared bck onto her hind legs and... struck a victory pose, looking quite majestic and dangerous. Which had been, of course, what she was going for. Now... should she dash out of the school via door, or jump down from the window? Decisions, decisions. All that mattered was that she get _out_ of this pathetically small building and find somewhere to run. 

The Flygon was given only a moment's study The other wasn't a danger, it was attacking one of the humans, not _her._ What did a few humans matter? If they couldn't get out of that String Shot themselves, what use would they be to her? Flames finally shrinking a bit, so that she wouldn't set the school on fire, she took a cautious step towards the window, ignoring the poor Caterpie that she had landed on. Even if it had managed to recover, it wasn't as if it would _dare_ attack her again. A dimissive snort sounded as she eyed her possible exit. The leap wouldn't be that hard on her, but fitting through the window was a different matter... So she turned and headed for the door instead, far more concerned with her need for space than the struggling humans who were still stuck around here. At that point, though, one of the humans suddenly turned into a Pokemon, and seeing it happen again managed to gain her attention. The Flygon she hadn't really seen until it had decided to screech and lunge at one of the humans, but the Weavile... Her focus wavered. Hadn't she been one of them just a moment ago?

_No._ And with that assurance, she, after staring at the Weavile for a moment longer, began to head for the door. Hopefully, no one would try and interrupt her ever-so-important journey.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 29, 2009)

Aseos started to take notes on the professor's lecture on cellular reproduction, when he felt a strange sensation come over him. He shook it off, but soon it came back, and worse. It felt as if we were floating, but he wasn't very accustomed to flying. The one time he had flown, he threw up twice on the plane. He excused himself, and ran to the bathroom. He opened the door, but it was actually another room. He apologized and kept running

_What's the matter with me? I'm just so.....weird. I feel like I'm being pulled up. And now, now I'm turning blue, no not blue..purple!_


----------



## Elfin (Jan 29, 2009)

((Yay! Chaos and confusion!))
Izzy half-ran through the hallway, slowing down whenever a teacher went by to avoid getting yelled at. She was supposed to be delivering a bunch of papers to another teacher. And she would have, had she not been distracted by loud crashing coming from in one of the rooms up ahead. Interesting things happened so rarely, and something told her that she should be there, for some reason. Skidding to a halt by one of the doors, she actually gasped, as corny as that was. Some kind of dragon-creature, and a flaming unicorn walking out the door towards where she was now standing.
_What the heck?! Holy s-_
She suddenly collapsed to her knees in pain, her whole body on fire. Her head felt like it was feeling flatted, arms and legs crushed down, like being in a giant garbage disposal. Then..
Izzy stood up again. But she was her hands and feet. Wait.. paws? Somehow, she didn't question this. She was stronger than she'd ever been, had an impulse to run away. Not out of fear, but out of the knowledge that she could outrun anything; be it human, unicorn, car. But they were right here. The fiery unicorn-like creature and dragon and humans, there was nothing stopping her from attacking and killing them all, right now. It seemed the most natural thing; something deep and wild, not just a hunting instinct, but to prove something somehow, she was not a human, she was invincible, more powerful than those awkward creatures on two legs. The Jolteon snarled and seemed to shiver. The jagged spikes of fur rubbed together and crackled with static electricity. Shaking again, she send a powerful Thunderbolt at a human covered in some kind of web.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 29, 2009)

The little human - her prey - had evaded her first strike, but it wouldn't be long. Kali landed on all fours and turned her head toward where the human had darted. He looked panicked and partially covered in the Caterpie's webbing. The smell of fear only drew her further into her trance. The Flygon lifted her forepaws up onto a desk, took a deep breath, and let loose a Dragonbreath attack at her prey. There was a little corner of her, deep inside, crying out, _No! Stop! What are you doing?_ But she ignored that... How could it be wrong if it felt so right?


----------



## Thorne (Jan 29, 2009)

Tyler looked at his white, clawed shaking paws, while his human side told himself he was a monster, that part of his consciousness wasn't active, all his mind told him was that he could use these paws to fight, hunt and kill. Tyler was a "The pen is mightier then the sword" person, who didn't even like fighting games, but right now, attacking the others in the room felt natural, he felt clever in a sinister way, and his mind told him he liked it. He looked up and saw the dragon from before, this time around, he wasn't frightened, he felt a thrill that told him to attack it, he took a deep breath, and blew a cold wind filled with sharp ice crystals against the dragon, who was once a person he knows, even thought his mind didn't tell him that, his mind told him that he could attack it.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 30, 2009)

((I'm so behind... I'll just post what I know is going on, and someone can fill me in.))

Amanda was excited about biology. But she didn't expect it to go that way. 

She had just rushed into class when something -- apparently a PDA -- buzzed in her pocket. For a moment, she hesitated, then yanked it out.

((D:))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 30, 2009)

(Ditto on Darksong's OOC DDDD:)

Something buzzed in Ira's pocket. He contemplated what it was, the thought to check not entering his mind until it started bothering him.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 30, 2009)

((Guh. A portal thing opened in the Math classroom, and a green thing is attacking everyone. And Kali's trying to eat John. No PDA's are involved (besides maybe John's))) 

Tom was half asleep when a bright flash of light brought him to full alert. A blue whirlpool of light was swirling in front of the windows, and... is that a Caterpie? Tom decided that he must be dreaming, but, somehow, knew that he wasn't. Then the green-thing-that-is-probably-a-Caterpie started to shoot out white fiber-like things everywhere. 

The students started to panic and fled out the door. Even the professor dropped his notes and ran for his life. There was a few seconds of disconcerting chaos, but soon, the class was empty beside for the few students who got trapped in the string and a flaming unicorn. 

Wait. A flaming unicorn? Then, Tom saw something he never expected to see: Kali, the Indian girl, started to change. Wings sprouted from her back, and her whole shape changed. A few seconds later, what was once a human was now a large, green dragon-thing. And another student stuck to the walls started to change, too. He started to grow claws, his skin turning black, and he shrunk. The two shapes standing in front of him looked familiar, almost as if he had seen them before...

Flygon and Weavile. Of course. Pokemon. Tom slowly stood up and edged towards the door. He had been lucky enough to not have been hit by the sticky fibers, and he decided that hanging around was probably not a good idea. The four Pokemon in the room all started to attack one another, and, suddenly, Tom felt a too familiar pain in his arms. 

_Shit. _

The pain was getting worse, and it spread throughout his whole body. He couldn't run, as the pain was too much to bear. He saw the space shift around him, the images sharpening, until he could see everything around him, a strange panoramic view. Feathers sprouted from his arms, first steely gray one, then bright red ones started to grow, too. A large, blue-gray feather sprouted from his behind, and his toes curved into talons. 

The room all of a sudden seemed too small. 

What are those... things doing in _his_ territory? Tom found himself screeching loudly, the sharp metallic sound echoing through the room. Items in the room started to vibrate, and the windows shattered. 

_Kill. Kill all who dares to come into_ my _space._

Tom screeched again and leapt at the Flygon, his wings glowing brightly.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Vai winced, and fell to all fours.
"Ah, damn," she hissed, and her back erupted. The world seemed to blur, but came back into focus, more clearly, and more defined. Vai stood up, without actually standing. She looked down, the pain was gone now.
"OH FFFFUUUU-" Claws? The he- Wait, that colour was familiar. 
_Is that really.._ Yells and loud noises came from a room, and Vai assumed everyone had noticed her.
"Great," she growled, the sound coming out as a low roar. _I'm a Salamence?_ Vai flicked her... tail. _|Well, Salamences are awesome... You play too much Pokemon._ Vai awkwardly went down the hall, and looked at the carnage in front of her. A dragon- a Flygon? 
"Hey, hey!" Vai roared at the raging Flygon. "Stop!" Something clicked in Vai, and she dropped into a crouch. She was about to leap at the dragon, before seeing a human lying nearby.
_Stay away from her prey,_ Vai scolded herself mentally. _Wait, what?_


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 30, 2009)

Aseos tried to calm himself down, but it wasn't working. Slowly, he became nauseous and fell down to the ground. He closed his eyes to recuperate, but when he opened his eyes again, he was floating and was surrounded in purple gas. He slowly turned around to face the mirror, he saw some sort of strange ghostly creature. He screamed and saw the ghost scream too.

_Is this.....me? What am I? And what's with this sudden urge to cause havoc? I....just.....can't....resist......_

He floated out of the bathroom and went to the nearest classroom. He made himself invisible and phased through the door. He saw a dragon, steel bird and caterpillar fighting a human.

_What's this? I better go help the creatures. This person.....seems to deserve the beating he's taking....But what can I do? Oh wait! I remember! This is from the show.......what was it? Oh, Poerman.....Prokeson....Pokemon!! That's it! Now, what am I......I think I'm that ghost one.....Gastly? I think so..._


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 30, 2009)

((Hmm... I must have been confused when I read TP's post. So, have the portals opened in more than one place? ))


----------



## Darksong (Jan 30, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ((Guh. A portal thing *opened in the Math classroom, *and a green thing is attacking everyone. A


That.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 30, 2009)

((What the hell, Both Dragon and Styliboy didn't even mention me, and I was in the room attacking Kali, so why ignore me? Can't post anything until Kali replies to my attack by the way))


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 30, 2009)

((John's PDA sends out an alarm when he gets a message on it. He will get an message just before something comes through a portal))

John saw the dragonbreath as soon as he got some of the fibres from his eyes, and, too late to move, grabbed a nearby desk and swung it between him and the pokemon. The desk disintergrated, but it gave him enough time to dive across the classroom. He realised he probably needed to get out of the room, but then he saw the students tangled up in the Caterpie's string shot. The poor thing had been flattened and was no longer a threat, but the transformed students appeared to be a threat now. For some reason Kali had no issues attacking him, and he could have sworn one of the other students was attacked. Other guardians were attacking the Flygon, but he doubted he figured. He watched as the Rapidash charged towards the door.
_I need to do something,_ he decided. He pulled himself up and pushed his way towards the trapped students, starting to pull one free.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 30, 2009)

Suddenly, Mysti felt this strange feeling.

She ran to the bathroom.

Unfortunely, that was not it.

She suddenly dropped on hands and... paws? Wait, wuh? She put her front paws on a sink, and looked in a mirror. "AAAHHHH!" she screamed. She was black, and had yellow rings all over. _Umbreon..._ she thought right before the thought _Kill. Kill them all._ 

She hated violence. Absolutely _hated_ it. But she couldn't help herself. She ren back to the gym and started killing innocent people. _Why... am I doing this to... innocent people? Why..._


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

((Sorry MG >_> Pffft. And I'm not attacking Kali, I'm yelling at her.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 30, 2009)

Male Gardevoir said:


> ((What the hell, Both Dragon and Styliboy didn't even mention me, and I was in the room attacking Kali, so why ignore me? Can't post anything until Kali replies to my attack by the way))


(And I needed Time Psyduck to reply to mine first... which he seems to have dodged without describing how... And yeah... can't people like not gang up on me for once?)

Kali growled as she approached the human, but stopped as she saw a couple of other figures approaching. And then, she felt a chill.
_Cold..._ She knew someone was beginning to chill the air, she knew she didn't like the cold, and she knew she had to get out of there. Kali leapt back just as a Skarmory lunged for her. Rather than putting up a fight against the two of them, she jumped and crashed through the window and began to fly off outside.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Vai watched as the Flygon jumped out the window and flew. Crap, flying? Vai had always been interested in flight, and knew _how_ birds flew, but her _actually_ flying? And as a freaking Salamence? 
_Umm. Can a Salamence survive a two storey drop?_ She jumped up on the windowsill. To her Salamence eyes, the drop almost seemed like a step... And before she knew it she had leapt, or maybe it was on instinct. With a grin, Vai looked ahead at the Flygon.
"Hey, hey!" She felt a sudden burst of energy, and sped ahead in... a Dragon Rush? Awesome. "Hey, Flygon!" Vai dived under the Flygon, and edged ahead a bit. "Who are you? Do you have a name?" She shook a blue-green flame off her tail, a remnant of the Dragon Rush. "Were you human too?"
((Assuming the Math class is on the second floor.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 30, 2009)

The Flygon noticed a large creature beginning to fly underneath her. _Did everyone want to fight me?_ she couldn't help but wonder. She growled toward the Salamence, without answering her question, then turned upward, away from the other dragon. She landed on the roof of the building and sat down. Her head hurt, and she felt confused. _What am I?_


----------



## Darksong (Jan 30, 2009)

((Does everyone transform now?

Gah, sorry for being so behind, everybody D:))


----------



## Thorne (Jan 30, 2009)

((Seems so, but I'll be damned if it's anything but fun))
((Can't think of anything to post right now))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 30, 2009)

(Only transform if you want to... Nothing's forcing you to. There will be more time to transform later if you choose not to now, I'm sure)


----------



## Darksong (Jan 30, 2009)

Amanda raised her hand to leave class and was dismissed, letting out a short cry as she saw the transformation. She was turning... _green._ Oh, yeah, and she was growing scythes. Wait, _scythes_? What was this? But then again, there were wings, too... _Yes!_ She wanted to fly! Excitedly, she rushed around and tried to be quiet. There were others, too, but she couldn't see exactly who. There was a dog-like thing and some dragon thing. Confused, she cowered for a moment.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 30, 2009)

((



Mewtwo said:


> She ren back to the gym and started killing innocent people.


Please avoid excessive killing. Serious injuries are fine, as are a few deaths, but please don't decimate the school at the start of the RP.



Kali the Flygon said:


> (And I needed Time Psyduck to reply to mine first... which he seems to have dodged without describing how.


Yeah I managed to lose your second attack. Sorry.
I've modified my last post to fit in.

There will be other chances to transform - in fact I never expected so many people to transform at this point.))

John had managed to rip a petite girl free, and as she tried to free others John checked his PDA. Only one of the two unseen messages was a warning, the other being from a cousin, however another warning arrived as he was looking at the PDA. He couldn't do anything right now. The guardians seemed to have been overpowered by instincts and he was occupied with sorting out the mess here.

He thrust the PDA into a pocket and moved over to another trapped person, glancing frequently to the pokémon. Kali and the Salamence had flown out of the window, and the Rapidash seemed to be leaving.

In the gym, another portal opened. This time what emerged looked very much like a small bird flapping furiously. As soon as it emerged it saw an Umbreon attacking some humans. It dived in a vicious swoop towards it's target.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 30, 2009)

Riley ran back out. He ran back into his next lesson, Geography. He sat down slightly scared but no where near as scared as he should be. He shuffled back into the lesson and was shouted at by his teacher. Late for another lesson. He just felt comfortable as that thing. He tried not to think about it as much as he could but he couldn't help but think about the small creature he had become but more importantly, about the park, and the snow. Why did he keep thinking about that park?! He didn't even know. "Riley, maybe you could tell us the next answer?" she made it sound gentle but she knew that it was aimed at him directly and could see a smile, vicious smile on her face. Riley was under pressure, he started going red, then went cold. "Oh no." Riley fell unconcious again, he couldn't see himself changing, i'm going, going ....gone... as riley blanked out. 
Riley awoke again and saw himself as a small cone shaped creature again. He smiled. He somehow felt comfortable in this new form. Everynoe stared at him but not in major amazement as Riley would've thought. Riley ran out of the classroom eager to see what this body could do... Meheheh.  As he dashed through the front entrance. Riley stared at the sun, too bright. He wanted to feel cold, it would make him truly happy, just like how he was know. He struggled but suddenly it started to lightly snow. Riley beamed. The creature he had become played around in the snow and danced happily. He was truly happy. He ran to the hallway, the door was locked, this was a higher year area. He somehow found the urge to blow on the door and suddenly the door was covered in a thin layer of ice. He ran up to it, jumped and kicked the door, shattering it. He ran in. Amazed at his powers 

_
He saw something cowering in the corner. Wait, it was a person. Was she? Was she like me? She had green scythes, that looking dangerous in the wrong hands and sneaked over to her. Maybe he wasn't alone. He never knew quite why he had been chosen to go into this school but maybe he now knew. He gave a nervous smile as he squared up to the girl. He could see she was scared. Riley went to give her a hand but realised his arms were now short and stubby. Oops. He offered the girl a hand anyway. Suddenly
, Riley heard a noise behind him, a roar. a dog creature and a green lizard with wings and bug eyes. They were staring at us, they looked threatening. Maybe these were other older students. As scared as Riley was, he jumped in the way of the scared girl and tried to puff up his small chest and give a fierce look._


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 30, 2009)

Ira knew something was up. He dismissed himself from the class, and it started right outside the closed door of the room. Spikes had protruded from the knuckles of his middle finger. Without thinking, he rushed to the men's bathroom, and the first thing that caught his eyes was the mirror.

Black markings were being emblazoned on his skin, which was turning a dark azure color. Was it just him, or was he dehydrated? A pointed crest grew out from his forehead, and to his disliking his perfect black eyes were turning slitted and yellow. He jumped back with surprise, but his head hit the ceiling and he landed on the ground with a _thump. Thank anyone this is empty, _he thought, and when he looked up again a feral frog was staring back at him from the mirror. Frightened, he turned and dashed out of the restroom, panicking. Fortunately there was no one around, but his knuckles itched to scratch something.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 30, 2009)

((I am at school; post to the attack later. Final bell in about 2 mins =D And sorry for excessive killing. How about five were killed, the rest were on the verge of dying?))


----------



## Elfin (Jan 30, 2009)

((Uh.. my character attacked John too. >>))


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 30, 2009)

Tom screeched and crashed into the wall while the Flygon dodged his attack. He stood up, a bit wobbly, and found that the intruder Flygon had escaped out of his territory. Good. Tom glanced around the room and found that, besides the Flygon, there were other creatures in the room. Most of them were trapped in some sort of white webbing, but there were two humans and two Pokemon that were free. One was heading out the door, but the others didn't seem like they're about to leave. 

_Kill. Rip them apart._

Tom narrowed his yellow eyes, and his body started to glow. He swung his wings, sending a sharp blade of energy at the humans. _Destroy all intruders._


((Requesting permission to kill a humans and leave a bloody mess while using spoiler tags pweeze. Linoone just realized that she can't describe injuries without using blood... And she wants to do something epic to rival Kali.))


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 30, 2009)

((No, I iz in the gym. I am attacking a little brown bird - a Pidgey, I take it as.))
_Prey..._ Mysti's mouth watered. _The prey is... attacking the predator!_ Mysti jumped out of the way, then prepared a Shadow Ball. Mysti's mind came back into control. She swallowed the Shadow Ball back, then ran to the bathroom.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2009)

((Well Vai wants to be a Salamence >:/))
Vai lighted on the edge of the roof and dipped her head to the Flygon, glancing up at her. 
"I don't want to fight," she offered. How had flying come so easily? She remembered something about Bagons and Shelgons having urges to fly, but she'd never been one. Or had she, but never transformed? It was too much to think about at the moment, and Vai looked up at the Flygon.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 31, 2009)

((Evoli: Since John only got the fibres in his face, and you describe someone who seems to be covered to a greater degree, I thought you had attacked another student who was tied up.
Linoone: One death's fine, but there aren't any leaving humans (yet)
Mewtwo: I'd say around 5 die and the others survive with various degrees of injury. (Basically what you said but without everyone then dying of injuries)))

John carried on, managing to get another person free. This guy, who considered himself to be brave and strong and 'hard', saw the Skarmory and bolted for the door, almost sending the girl John had freed before flying. If it wasn't so serious, John could have found it rather funny, that she was staying in danger whilst he had run. John saw a blade of energy flying towards them from the Skarmory.
"Down" he shouted, dropping sideways, getting mostly clear of the attack, but the end of the blade cut his forearm.
_Who is that?_ he wondered as he pressed on his bleeding arm. _I know he's from this class, but what was his name? Tim? Ted? Todd? Tom? Yes, Tom. I have no idea how that can help, but still I know his name._


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

Riley, looked fiercely at the green dragon and the dog creature. He tried to let out a roar, "Snooorunt!" and jumped forwards as if trying to start someone. He wasn't going to let these older students bully the scythe girl who was still scared, hiding in the corner, then Riley realised the position he was in. He had transformed into a little stubby creature and was now protecting a scythe girl by standing up to a dragon and a dog, he was almost begging to be slaughtered. He dropped. Then gave a nervous laugh he took a few steps back and prepared himself for the Flygons attack.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jan 31, 2009)

(so DarkArmour, what Flygon are you referring to? I'm on the roof with the Salamence)

The other dragon was following her... what did it want? Kali glared toward her and began to growl... but then she did something she hadn't done in her Flygon form before - talk. "... Stay back... I'm warning you..." She gritted her teeth and continued growling, walking on all fours toward the Salamence.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

((the other one)) i'm waiting for their reply.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 31, 2009)

Balia had by now completely left the area, ignoring the chaos behind her as a Snorunt and a Jolteon joined the fray. The smell of blood stayed with her though, and after a moment's thought, she followed it to a wide, though still enclosed, space. Hm. There was an Umbreon, killing as many as it could, and a Pidgey. Both were focused on each other, and she wasn't about to discriminate. Rearing up, she used a Fire Blast, feeling the energy course through her. So much fire, and warmth... And without bothering to continue the attack, she instead ran around the gym once and then bolted for the door. _Outside._ That was her goal. A place where she could run, and run, and never be caught. She needed to run. It was the only thing that kept her from joining into the attack on the pitiful humans. What did they matter? They would never catch her, never even get close. The part of her that was still human wanted to scream something, but it had been pushed into the farthest corner of her head, overwhelmed by the deep-rooted urge to dash away and challenge the wind to a race. There was no need to hurt, no need to do anything but run until her muscles had turned to water and she couldn't take another step.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jan 31, 2009)

((I'm in the bathroom now. My human side took over. Not for looong~))
Mysti's human mind gave way to the Umbreon mind again and she ran back to the gym. She saw another Pokemon exit the door. She ran after, realizing her goal.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 31, 2009)

Tyler dodged the attack of the metal bird which had arrived in the room, he also noticed that several other creatures had come there as well, but his current interest was the metal bird, it seemed like it thought it was all high and mighty, and owned the place, his animal-like mind told him it was showing off, and that he was going to show it what he got. He began running in a circle around it at a speed that nearly made him invisible, before sneaking up from behind and clawed the bird, leaving a trail of black energy behind his claws((Night Slash))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 31, 2009)

Ira banged his head on the ceiling attempting to move around, and it stunned him long enough so that he could bring his focus back. Cranium aching, he came across some sort of green insect--well, not insect but more bug--with scythes for arms. Maybe this person was like him? He dashed over and sat down next to her.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

((I'm already there , i'm trying to protect her. ))


----------



## Darksong (Jan 31, 2009)

"Sai?" Amanda asked after a long pause. She hissed, "Scyther!" But then realized that this was maybe an ally. Apologetically, she stood straight up in front of the Toxicroak and lowered her head. With one scythe, she drew a small line in the ground. _Hehehe... they won't like that..._ And quickly, she leaped out the door, stopping herself with her left scythe and whirling around on it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 31, 2009)

Ira watched as the Scyther seemed to attempt to leave after apologizing silently. He tried to keep himself from moving as not to hurt anyone, but he raised an arm at lunged at her. When he realized what he was doing, he shoved himself to the right and raked the wall.

"Kro," he said apologetically.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 31, 2009)

Amanda nodded, wishing she could tell him her name. She gazed into the outside, wondering what their goal was. Sighing again, she looked at the sky, then down. The Scyther searched for any trees, or maybe a food source, nearby.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

((What, wasn't I with Amanda? WTH? This RP is getting to wierd and fast for me. I'm pulling out if thats okay.))


----------



## Darksong (Jan 31, 2009)

((We're assigned to be with someone specific?))


----------



## Thorne (Jan 31, 2009)

((No, he was in the same spot, but someone did apparently not know that, and that confused Darkarmour))


----------



## Elfin (Jan 31, 2009)

((I'm so confused as to what's going on..))
The Jolteon that used to be Izzy turned and ran out of the room, fur still crackling with buiit-up static electricity. She ran as fast as she could, careening around the maze-like hallways of the school as a glowing yellow blur. At one point she crashed into some poor student that had been walking to the bathroom, shocking them with about the same force as a tazer. They both fell over. Jumping up, the Pokemon continued her mad dash around the hallways, looking for a way out and leaving the poor human screaming and twitching on the floor.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 1, 2009)

((Uh, if I'm right, Kali and Dragon are on the ceiling, Tom and Tylor and John are in the Math classroom trying to kill each other,Balia is running around the school or something like that, Riley and Ira were with Amanda until Amanda left (not sure where she is), Mysti is in the Gym killing people with a Pidgey, and I think that covers most of the characters. And, gah, got attacked, no epic scene for Tom. For the moment.)) 

Tom strutted towards the humans, screeching loudly. He was prepared to rip them to shreds when suddenly _something_ came out of nowhere and clawed him in the back. The Skarmory screeched in surprise and momentarily stopped his advance. He whirled around and saw a small black cat-thing. The attacker. 

Angered by the attack, Tom shifted his attention away from the humans and faced the Weavile. The attack hadn't really hurt, for his steel feathers had blocked most of the force of the attack. What really bothered him was that _something_ attacked him. In _his_ territory. And that something isn't even his prey. Tom screeched, his eyes blazing with fury, and took off into the air...

Only to crash into the ceiling and smash the lights. What's with this ridiculously overhang-thing anyway?! Tom huffed, annoyed, and landed on a table awkwardly. It's hard to attack without a large open space. Tom hissed again and opened his mouth, shooting out a blast of yellow stars straight at the Weavile. ((Swift))


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 1, 2009)

((I ran after Balia, who ran outside.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 1, 2009)

((I was just thinking that I could roleplay with Darksong. I didn't mean to upset anybody.))


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 1, 2009)

((Hey, Crazy Linoone, you forgot me! God...))

Aseos, who was in his Gastly form, was starting to create a dark ball of energy and threw it at the human who was also being attacked by others.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 1, 2009)

Most of the students were free, and apart from those helping their friends, had left. John turned and saw that the Skarmory had been attacked, giving him some time to recuperate and hopefully end the problem.
Then without warning something slammed into the back of his head. John whirled on the spot, seeing the dark energy dissapate, and seeing a ghastly behind it.
"Well then, Ghastly, you wish to attack me? Go ahead, but before you go again maybe you could let me have a shot. Here it comes: What are you? Think about it."


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

((So where was I?, I was with scyther.))


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Vai hissed. "I just..." _Screw this, she's not going to listen, you know._ A voice inside her, maybe the human part told her. With a roar, she rushed past the Flygon and jumped off the roof. Vai spread her Salamence wings instinctively, and started to fly... where? Maybe... the ravine behind her house.
((I'll come back.))


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 1, 2009)

_What am I......._

The Gastly hesitated. The human part took this momentary lapse of control to take over. The Gastly started to create and throw those dark balls of energy, which he now remembered what they were called. Shadow Balls. They flew all over the room, but some of them hit where he wanted them to hit. The metal bird and the dragon.

_Okay, so if the guy's a good guy, maybe I can try reasoning with these other Pokemon to stop. Then we can figure out what caused this and stop it._


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

StyliBoy said:


> the dragon.


((What dragon?))


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 1, 2009)

((Flygon, but if you're there too, then I'll edit the post to include both))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 1, 2009)

(I'm not in that classroom, I'm on the roof) Kali saw the Salamence spread her wings and begin to fly away. She walked up to the edge of the roof and began to watch her and follow where she was going. "She... seems so calm..." She held the base of her antennae with a paw and groaned. Kali was getting a little more used to her new form, but she still felt confused, and she had a headache. "What's going on... who am I?" After a few moments, she made a decision... Kali flew off the top of the roof and began to follow after the other dragon.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 1, 2009)

((Time Psyduck: It's spelled Gastly.

The Scyther is me! :D))

Amanda turned around to see someone following her. Welcoming him, she bowed down slightly. Most Scyther were proud, but she in particular was rather humble and... noble to say the least. Or at least she wanted to be. In this form, her mind wanted to be a majestic warrior. Maybe she could just get closer....


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 1, 2009)

StyliBoy said:


> ((Hey, Crazy Linoone, you forgot me! God...)


((Ack! Sorry. There are so many people, it's hard to keep track of all of them... Everyone, post your locations in parenthesis so people know where you are! I'm in the Math classroom. And there's a Weavile in here, too, but the Flygon's flying somewhere outside right now.)) 

Another attacker?! Tom screeched again, his annoyance reaching its peak. This is getting ridiculous. Ignoring the Weavile for the moment, he turned to face the other intruder. Whatever attacked him, it will be _punished_. 

The enraged Skarmory saw the human from before, the one he spared from death, standing up with a dark blob hovering next to him. The dark blob looked suspiciously like the one that just smashed into him from before. The human had attacked him. On his territory. Tom jumped off the table and strutted towards John, completely forgetting the Weavile from before and not noticing that it wasn't the human who attacked, but the dark blob. 

That human is _not_ going to get away with attacking him.


----------



## Elfin (Feb 1, 2009)

((My character's currently running around randomly around the hallways like a maniac. SO anyone can really run into her at this point. Or the person that she just knocked out accidentially. xD))


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 1, 2009)

((Balia is near the exit of the school, I assume. Someone, run into her so I can post something. XD Please. And how come the Math classrom isn't on fire, or crumbling or something? O_o Is it indestructible?))


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 1, 2009)

((Well, not a lot of damage has been done to it. Beside the broken ceiling lights and the hole in the window. And the burnt/melted parts on the ground/wall.))


----------



## Elfin (Feb 1, 2009)

((Okay. :D Running into Balia can be arranged. Please excuse how literally I will take this.))
Instead of getting tired, running like this made the Jolteon even more hyper, running faster and faster as she zoomed around randomly in the hallway. After about five minutes she found the exit of the building. She was almost out of the building when she careened into the unicorn creature from before. All the built-up static electricity seemed to explode with a deafening bang, glowing blue sparks flying everywhere. She flopped on the ground limply, momentarily stunned from the impact.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> ((Well, not a lot of damage has been done to it. Beside the broken ceiling lights and the hole in the window. And the burnt/melted parts on the ground/wall.))


((And the dead bodies, and the acid slowly spreading and dissolving the tiles and bodies, and the papers thrown in the corner, and the fire slowly eating the walls, and the pissed off Salamence. Run for your lives))

Vai landed messily on the field like area in front of the ravine, and looked into the foresty area around it. How long could she survive here, on her own? What did Salamences eat? _Meat, dumbass,_ a voice in her head mocked, and her stomach growled. Vai hissed in annoyance. Could Salamences eat rabbit meat, or Pokemon? She turned around to see a green shape flying  behind her, the Flygon. Great. Coming on _her_ territory, the way she thought of it, even somewhat as a human. Vai growled and jumped into a tree.
((rawr mai territory))


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 1, 2009)

Balia snorted in surprise and mild pain at the shock of impact. With a scornful glance at the Jolteon in a heap on the floor, she pinned her ears back. What was that foolish Pokemon doing, racing around like that? Running around with no idea where to go was _her_ job, not the Jolteon's. The Rapidash, now interrupted, proceeded to pace around the hallway, sticking her head into random rooms and scorching the walls with her mane. Clueless to the effect she was having on the building, she completed her 'patrol' of the hallway and, daintily stepping over the Jolteon, started sprinting again. A neigh trailed back as she disappeared around a corner, once more in pursuit of an exit door. Where _were_ those stupid things? Why was it so hard to find a door out of this place?


----------



## Elfin (Feb 1, 2009)

Still a bit dazed, Izzy stood up and shook hard. Her fur fluffed up like.. well, like she'd been electrically shocked. Where was that unicorn-thing going? She barked at it until it ran away. Maybe it was scared. Which meant it was prey, which meant..
Barking once, the Jolteon chased after Balia, zooming past her and down a different hallway. She had only sort of wanted to catch it anyway, but now she wanted to show off that she was a faster runner. Or something like that..


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 1, 2009)

((I'm in the same room as Skarmory and Weavile. God, there's too many people in different places...))

Aseos saw the metal bird fly towards the human and set up a shield around him and the human to protect him.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 1, 2009)

John found to his surprise and immense relief that the Gastly didn't attack again, but he had a sudden flash of horror as the shadow balls fired off out of control. He ducked to avoid the only one which came near him, and as he turned, he saw the Skarmory was hit. Worse, it was looking at him and seemed to have decided to come after him. John began to move, but was suddenly enveloped by a forcefield of some kind. 
_The Ghost!_ For some reason it was protecting him now.
"Can you understand me, Gastly?" He asked quietly.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 1, 2009)

((I'm following Balia, as stated before.))


----------



## Darksong (Feb 1, 2009)

((Amanda is just outside the building, greeting whoever just approached her other than Cryptica's character.))

Quickly, Amanda whirled around. There was a sign of danger nearby, but... she couldn't see anything else.

_Again, I ask myself... what is going on here? What are we supposed to do?_

((I'm actually rather serious. What ARE we supposed to be doing?))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 2, 2009)

Ira followed Amanda outside, unhooking his claw from the wall with lots of effort. Now he could finally bounce around with less of a chance of hitting his head on something. He thought he could be friends with this insect.... once he figured out how to revert himself.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 2, 2009)

Balia whinnied in irritation. So this Jolteon thought it could outrun _her?_ Flames blazing up, she sprang forward, not caring that she skidded on the smooth floor when turning. This was a race, now, and she could not lose. Her hooves didn't do well on the floor, and she slid into the wall a few times, but the thrill she got from running was more than enough. Another turn down a corridor and... there! The large doors that had to be the exit. Indeed, something in the back of her mind told her that it was, and she neighed as she bodily crashed into them and passed through, leaving them swinging behind her. _Space._ No walls around her, and though the ground was oddly hard - pavement, that little corner insisted - it would do. Rearing up, she did a victory lap around the school, not caring how odd it seemed to see a flaming unicorn running in a circle around a building. She had won and has escaped the stupidly small school, and now she could run wherever she liked. Something prompted her to cast one last glance at the school, spying the math class' broken window, and some Pokemon inside. Oh well. They didn't matter.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 2, 2009)

Darksong said:
			
		

> ((I'm actually rather serious. What ARE we supposed to be doing?))


((Uhh... I have no idea. I'm having a lot of fun trying to kill John right now, but, uh...)) 

Tom crashed into the protective field in a flutter of feathers and claws. He growled, annoyed, and stood up, glaring at the shield. Why can't they just leave him alone, honestly? It is his territory. Tom pranced around the shield, his sharp claws digging up the concrete and making little dents on the ground. He glared around the room, trying to find something to sink his beak into, to rip apart and let out his anger... Tom once again leapt up, attempting to fly, or at least gain a higher position above the intruders. 

Tom, once again, crashed into the ceiling. The lights exploded in a flash, and glass tinkered down from the roof. What is with this stupid room? He couldn't even stretch his wings in peace. Screeching from pure anger, the Skarmory opened his wings wide and started to flap them. He didn't take off, but the air around the room started to whirl around him. The last of the lights on the ceiling died out, and, as Tom flapped his wings harder, items started to get picked off by the gust. First, the papers started to fly, then the chairs, followed by the tables and other miscellaneous items, until the whole room was a huge tornado, with Tom being in the dead center, causing a ruckus. 

The Whirlwind attack was deafening; the items caught by the wind crashed into the walls and ceiling. Some flew out the windows, flying a good 10 feet before dropping to the ground a few stories below. There was the constant sound of items breaking and the wind whirling, not to mention the screech of a single, angry Skarmory.


----------



## Elfin (Feb 2, 2009)

Meanwhile, Izzy was in a different hallway, having gotten turned around at some point. Oops. She stood there, panting. Where was that Rapidash? She spotted a flash of red through the window of the art room. There! She went in and jumped through the window, showering nearby students with glass shards. The Pokemon landed outside, in front of Balia, paws bleeding slightly from the glass. She didn't notice much. Panting slightly, the Jolteon wagged her tail and yipped excitedly like a puppy._Again! Again! Again!_


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 2, 2009)

((At the moment no-one has something specific to do related to the main plot. It's a case of everyone needing to calm down before it can advance. Basically a Caterpie showed up in a classroom and nearly everyone went off and attacked people. I have some ideas (and if all else fails a Dues ex Machina) to sort it, but it won't be an instant fix, and the main plot will then have to recommence))


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Vai blinked, and fully took in what she was doing. She had somehow turned into a Salamence, a dragon Pokemon, and chased after a Flygon, who was possibly human? Where'd that thought come from? Okay, then she flew over to the ravine behind her house, somehow instinctively flying, and was now facing that Flygon from before, and protecting her territory. The ravine was her territory. Wait, that wasn't right. Vai jumped down, and looked up at the Flygon.
"Are you going to tell me who you are," she almost growled, before relaxing. Pffft.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

((Hey, TP, can I pull out? This RP is too confusing and fast paced.))


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 3, 2009)

The Flygon landed nearby and looked up toward the other Dragon Pokemon. She was silent for a few seconds, before finally responding, "You... used to be human too, right? How did you remain so calm?" Kali wasn't trying to fight her instincts anymore, which hadn't worked and only resulted in her losing control... Instead, she was trying to work through them, trying to remain calm herself. "What are we?"


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Vai blinked in surprise. The Flygon.. actually?
"We are... Pokemon," she answered, a bit unsurely. "Video game creatures, somehow.." Vai paused. "Yes, I used to be human too. I.. am not sure." Another pause. "My name is Vai. And.. I seem to be a Salamence, and you are a Flygon."


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 3, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> ((Hey, TP, can I pull out? This RP is too confusing and fast paced.))


((If you wish, although the RP should become calmer and less confusing fairly soon. If you want you can put your character in a position where they won't act until everything calms down, and come back later))


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 3, 2009)

Mysti's human instincts kicked back in. This time, they stayed. She started roaming the halls, looking for others like her. She eventually bumped into a Jolteon. "Hi!" she said. "I'm Mysti! And you?"


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 3, 2009)

Balia looked askance ath the Jolteon. Keep running? Sure. But, again could mean back to that boring school. School... Something stirred again, but she kept it back. School didn't matter. Running did. Still, the Eon looked _so_ excited and hopeful...Oh very well. The Rapidash trotted back into the school with a taunting whinny and sprinted back through half-remembered corridors, hooves clattering as the few students still around flung themselves out of her way. The starting point had been where the Caterpie had appeared, and after a moment, she burst into the room once more, flames charring the unfortunate door. There was a... Gastly? in the room now. And a metal bird that she recognized as a Skarmory. And the Weavile from before. The Caterpie, squashed, was where she had left it, and she dismissed it from her mind. ...Where had the Flygon gone? And - she sniffed the air. A Salamence too? This was too much. She felt outnumbered - were there any other Fire-types around?


----------



## Darksong (Feb 4, 2009)

As Amanda calmed, she felt her blades become more like hands, and she could finally stand without spikes hitting her arms if she lowered them. Shaking her head, she looked towards the frog next to her. "What just happened? It was... weird. Somehow, we turned into animal-like things.... I admit it was rather cool for me, but... how do you feel?" But then she remembered he might not be able to talk.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 4, 2009)

Ira, now outside, jumped into the shade. Somehow the sun was painful to his skin. _Why?_ He was just sitting here and had felt immensely uncomfortable as if he hadn't had water for days. What was this supposed to be? Fortunately the shade cooled him and smoothed his calmness. The toxic spikes disappeared from his hands, and his skin began returning to its usual pallor. "Get over here," he told no one in particular.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 4, 2009)

Suddenly, Mysti's black skin turned the pale color of a white person's skin. Her ears sucked back in her head, as well as her tail, and she could stand on her hind legs again. She looked at her hands. "Normal..." she muttered.


----------



## Elfin (Feb 4, 2009)

Izzy yipped gleefully and took off after her adopted pack leader, just fast enough to keep her in sight. Her insane energy was mostly gone, and she didn't want to get too tired this quickly. She stopped next to the Rapidash, and looked around at the different Pokemon there. She stretched, fur starting to crackle again with electricity. 
_Ooh, are we going to fight anyone?_


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 4, 2009)

((Still can't post until someone responds to my attacks... -_-))


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 5, 2009)

Aseos finally broke through to the metal bird's mind.

_Hello! If you're human in there, try to relax. You have to get out of that creature's body! We have to help each other. I'll show you you can trust me..._

Aseos concentrated, and as he had hoped, he lowered to the ground as arms and legs form out of the gas surrounding him. The body became elongated and connected with the gaseous appendages, and soon enough, Aseos was back to his old self

"Now that I've done it, you should too. For the sake of peace and humanity and all the other good stuff we love. Please"

((Sorry, thought I already posted))


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 8, 2009)

((Character control'd D: 

Next time, try not to invade other people's minds without their permission please. And why is this RP dying already? ))

What is that voice in his head? The raging Skarmory temporarily stopped his attack, confused. The whirlwind died down, and the flying objects crashed to the ground. The tables had all but been smashed to pieces, and the ground was littered with wood chips and pieces of, well, sharp things. Tom looked around, trying to find the source of the voice. Human? Creature? What is that thing talking about? He is a Skarmory! The rightful owner of this place! The voice continued, saying some sort of crap about helping another. He doesn't need help. This is _his_ territory. Tom screeched and looked around, his sharp eyes scanning the room. Where had the voice came from? 

Then, all of a sudden, something didn't seem _right_ anymore. A single question popped up in Tom's head: is this really what he should be doing right now? Blowing up the math classroom that he declared to be _his_ territory? Tom paused, confused. Of course that's what he should be doing! It's _his_ territory, and he gets to do whatever he wants with it, including getting rid of all intruders. 

Tom saw the strange blob beside the human change out of the corner of his eyes. The blob lengthened and started growing arms and legs, finally changing into a human. Then it said something about something Tom should do, in the same voice as the one in his head. 

... So _that_ was the intruder. Tom glared at the human, annoyed. "Peace and humanity can come _after_ you get out of my territory," he spat, then blinked in confusion. Why was he talking human? He's a Skarmory, and Skarmories screech and flap their wings. 

This was getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 8, 2009)

((Oops, sorry. Didn't notice I was god-modding))

"Please, listen. You are not in your right mind set. Calm down, and you'll go back to a human. We need to work together to figure out what's happening to us. Maybe this guy knows something, but if you kill him, we will never know. Just please, calm down. Relax. Take a deep breath, and let all your worries go..."

Aseos was implementing one of his many strategies to control his anger. He was prone to outbursts and didn't want trouble in the school or with people. As long as he kept silent and cool, no one would bother him


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 8, 2009)

John watched the Gastly turn back into a human. At the same point the Skarmory stopped, and seemed confused. John's hopes rose when he spoke in English, but the words spoken were less reassuring.

"Maybe this guy knows something..."

_This kid is smart_, decided John. For the moment, however, he stayed quiet. Now was not the time. Let the kid deal with it, and wait for him to change.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 11, 2009)

"A ... Flygon?" Unlike some of the others, Kali had never gotten involved in the Pokémon fad. She recognized the word itself, but the most she thought of was some strange yellow rodent. Being able to talk with another like her, however, seemed to help in calming her down. "What's going to happen... we don't belong here. Wait, is this.. your home?" She landed and began to look around at the backyard. "I... can't go home... Not like this."


----------



## Dragon (Feb 12, 2009)

Vai shook her head.
"No, it's near my home. Home?" She looked up at the sky, before leaping down. "Well, maybe we should... go back to the school? There was other Pokemon, I think a.. um, Skarmory. There might be others.." Vai whipped her tail, getting a bit more used to the feeling. Maybe this wouldn't be so bad. She'd always liked dragons... but being one was different. Kind of.


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 12, 2009)

Balia tossed her head. Humans, the squashed Caterpie, a Gastly, a Skarmory... All would bow before her might! Spitting an Ember at the wall, dismissively, she took a step towards the cluster of Pokemon and the one human, eye gleaming. What if she kicked him? Would he crumple and curl up like the Caterpie? Oh, that sounded like fun! But something _finally_ triggered in the back of her head. Something that managed to keep her from taking another step forward, something that made her flames shrink... Why was she so cold? The floor looked so far away from this height...

The Rapidash, now glowing white as if evolving, collapsed. She didn't move as her horn shrank, and then dissolved. As the white light faded, Balia was back, dazed and certainly not feeling all too well. She was so _cold_ without those nice flames. What had happened to them? What... And she happened to look up. Oh n. Those weird Pokemon things! And someone from her year, who looked all too conscious... And there was a barking yellow dog Pokemon behind her too. This was bad - her life was ruined now. "I - you - this can't be happeni..." She didn't even get to finish her sentence and jumped to her feet before trying to rush out the door. This was some twisted nightmare!


----------



## Elfin (Feb 15, 2009)

And now the Rapidash was turning into one of those ugly pink creatures! What was going on?! She whimpered sadly, cringing away from Balia... Balia?
The named popped into her head, and she realized she recognized that name.. someone she knew.. a human. But..
Izzy. She was named Izzy, and she was a person. A human.
_NOOO! Nonononono I don't want to change back!_
But she did. The Jolteon began to glow brightly as her whole body morphed back to a humans'. Back to an ugly, weak human. She wanted to be that creature again! She hadn't gotten to run outside or do anything! And now there were these insane-looking creatures everywhere and the school was trashed and-and-and.. Izzy started crying without meaning too, now unsure why she was so upset.


----------

